# Triceps Routine?



## EnglishWasp (Mar 19, 2013)

Hi Guys, I need your opinions on what will make my triceps ache the next day!

Currently on the muscles i work... They ache the next day, but my triceps never do, I am currently doing 3 x 10 of 20kg standing triceps extension, 3x 10 of 70 75 80kg on cabe triceps pushdown and 3 x 10 bench dips..

What do you guys advise i should do?

Thanks!


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

EnglishWasp said:


> Hi Guys, I need your opinions on what will make my triceps ache the next day!
> 
> Currently on the muscles i work... They ache the next day, but my triceps never do, I am currently doing 3 x 10 of 20kg standing triceps extension, 3x 10 of 70 75 80kg on cabe triceps pushdown and 3 x 10 bench dips..
> 
> ...


Close grip bench press and parallel dips (weighted)


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Dips & skull crushers (on a slight incline)


----------



## EnglishWasp (Mar 19, 2013)

Should I include these into my normal routine or not?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

EnglishWasp said:


> Should I include these into my normal routine or not?


Try

dips

skuls/CGPB

Tricep push down to finish


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

just cos you're not getting Doms doesn't mean you're not working them hard enough mate, a lot of people stop getting the aches after a while of training.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

vsideboy said:


> just cos you're not getting Doms doesn't mean you're not working them hard enough mate, a lot of people stop getting the aches after a while of training.


 This is true

But sometimes a change is a good as a rest (as they say)


----------



## EnglishWasp (Mar 19, 2013)

xpower said:


> Try
> 
> dips
> 
> ...


Sorry for the noob question but what is CGPB ?


----------



## billly9 (Sep 1, 2010)

EnglishWasp said:


> Sorry for the noob question but what is CGPB ?


Close Grip Bench Press, I would assume.


----------



## MarkB89 (Oct 15, 2010)

My current tricep routine is this:

Close grip bench - 4x5 reps

French press - 4x10 reps

Parralel weighted dips - 4x10 reps

skullcrushers - 2x10 reps

All done with 1 min rest between sets and 2 min rest between excercises. Good DOMS after that


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Close Grip Bench Press


----------



## EnglishWasp (Mar 19, 2013)

Great thanks for the replies guys, will let you know how it goes!


----------



## foodaddict (Feb 11, 2013)

xpower said:


> Dips & skull crushers (on a slight incline)


Are incline skullcrushers better triceps mass builders than regular flat bench skullcrushers mate? If so, why?


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

foodaddict said:


> Are incline skullcrushers better triceps mass builders than regular flat bench skullcrushers mate? If so, why?


Easier to stay on the bench without slipping off...

Better angle/range of motion

Simple, they aren't going to create more 'mass building' ?


----------



## richgearguy (Jun 23, 2011)

I haven't worked my triceps (or biceps) directly for 6 months or so but they still grow (and ache after a good workout). About 5 sets bench press and 5 sets overhead press (all to failure) seem to do the trick.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

sckeane said:


> Easier to stay on the bench without slipping off...
> 
> Better angle/range of motion
> 
> Simple, they aren't going to create more 'mass building' ?


 Agreed

better angle as the tris are stretched out a little to begin


----------



## foodaddict (Feb 11, 2013)

sckeane said:


> Easier to stay on the bench without slipping off...
> 
> Better angle/range of motion
> 
> Simple, they aren't going to create more 'mass building' ?


I meant in the way an incline bench press is better for upper pec development than flat benching. Or squats with feet closer together target outer quads better. I was wondering if incline skullcrushers targeted a specific triceps head more,and if they are better than flat skullcrushers for this reason.


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

foodaddict said:


> I meant in the way an incline bench press is better for upper pec development than flat benching. Or squats with feet closer together target outer quads better. I was wondering if incline skullcrushers targeted a specific triceps head more,and if they are better than flat skullcrushers for this reason.


Tricep is a tiny muscle sooo.... Can't see how you would target a specific head tbh, just smash them


----------



## foodaddict (Feb 11, 2013)

sckeane said:


> Tricep is a tiny muscle sooo.... Can't see how you would target a specific head tbh, just smash them


I said target a specific head MORE. I know it is impossible to isolate any one of the 3 triceps heads. The guy made a point of recommending skullcrushers on a slight incline and I was curious to know the advantages. Hardly an unreasonable or idiotic question. Which is why Im struggling to understand why its provoked your a*sey responses,especially when my question wasn't specifically addressed to you?


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

foodaddict said:


> I said target a specific head MORE. I know it is impossible to isolate any one of the 3 triceps heads. The guy made a point of recommending skullcrushers on a slight incline and I was curious to know the advantages. Hardly an unreasonable or idiotic question. Which is why Im struggling to understand why its provoked your a*sey responses,especially when my question wasn't specifically addressed to you?


Haaaaa wow someone's sensitive

take it how you want it doesn't affect me, my point was correct


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

close grip bench press is my fav for tricep's mass.


----------



## K-Rod (Sep 10, 2012)

Try your skullcrushers on the floor. Lay flat and start with the bar behind your head and after each rep, let it come to rest on the floor. It's a lot harder starting each rep from a dead stop. I've just started doing these and feel they work my triceps more than off a bench or incline bench.


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

Weighted dips and CGBP for me (i kno these have already been suggested)


----------



## ProjectBAM (Apr 9, 2013)

Close Grip Bench Press (keep those elbows in)

Standing Cable Pushdown (w/ straight bar .. shoulders back and low - push away from the body not directly down to your feet)

Incline Bench Skullcrushers (with EZ bar)

Cable Kickbacks

And more Standing Cable Pushdowns


----------



## EnglishWasp (Mar 19, 2013)

Mixed a few of these up, CGBP, skull crushers, standing tricep extensions, cable tricep pushdowns, really feel the pain in my triceps 2 days after! thanks guys will stick to this routine for tris now!


----------



## Fletch68 (Mar 17, 2013)

Using the rope is better for tricep pulldowns??


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Does anyone else's wrists feel like they are going to snap whilst doing heavy skullcrushers?

I do have patheticly small wrists, so it could be that i guess...


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

I've never actually included CGBP in my tricep routine - but will today - chest/tri's

although I do include skullcrushers (EZ Bar) super-set with close grip pressing with the EZ bar


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

Get the French presses on the go stretches the bollix out of your tris 3/5 ths of your arm mass so do train them directly and your sleeves will fill in no time.


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

Ben_Dover said:


> Does anyone else's wrists feel like they are going to snap whilst doing heavy skullcrushers?
> 
> I do have patheticly small wrists, so it could be that i guess...


not my wrists, just skullcrushers seem to be the main builder/cause of the callous's on my hands


----------



## Slater8486 (Jul 14, 2010)

Close grip or skull crushers with inpecable form,

Notice the other day on the press side of skull crushers I slowed it down loads and the next day the ache in my arms was worse than normal!


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Heavy Pressing, overhead and on the bench


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

you got a one way ticket to ****ing your elbows up with skull crushers no matter how high or low you go with the bench. Any body who has been training for years will tell you to stay away from them. but they are one of the best for mass apart from weighted dips and close grip bench press


----------



## balance (Jan 9, 2011)

sckeane said:


> Easier to stay on the bench without slipping off...
> 
> Better angle/range of motion
> 
> Simple, they aren't going to create more 'mass building' ?


How much of an incline to use or just a personal choice?


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Pushdowns, cg bench, upright weighted dips, overhead bb extensions and single arm overhead db extensions

If you want doms just change up your routine often and push hard on your sets.


----------



## balance (Jan 9, 2011)

sckeane said:


> Tricep is a tiny muscle sooo.... Can't see how you would target a specific head tbh, just smash them


Tricep is made up of 3, apparently skull crushers help target the long head.


----------



## balance (Jan 9, 2011)

K-Rod said:


> Try your skullcrushers on the floor. Lay flat and start with the bar behind your head and after each rep, let it *come to rest on the floor.* It's a lot harder starting each rep from a dead stop. I've just started doing these and feel they work my triceps more than off a bench or incline bench.


But this will take some of the tension off also, i would put my concentration into making sure the elbows are staying where they should be, pointing to the ceiling.


----------



## balance (Jan 9, 2011)

anabolik said:


> Pushdowns, cg bench, upright weighted dips, *overhead bb extensions* and single arm overhead db extensions
> 
> If you want doms just change up your routine often and push hard on your sets.


Also called French Press?


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

balance said:


> Also called French Press?


Yes mate I think so.


----------



## ws0158 (Jun 23, 2010)

10 sets of 10 reps with 1 minute pause of skullcrushers


----------



## Aggression (Apr 13, 2009)

Decline close grip bench, takes all the stress of delts and most of chest, especially good using chains aswell. Favourite exercise by far.

Skull crushers, but will dumbells, flat or incline, with a neutral grip.

Weighted dips.


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

balance said:


> Tricep is made up of 3, apparently skull crushers help target the long head.


Yeah... 3 TINY muscles

I don't like skulls .. I used to do them often not so much now


----------



## jonesboy (Apr 7, 2013)

I mix my tricep routine all the time so every time its different. Try skull crushers to failure then close grip bench with the same bar to failure with no rest. Also tricep pushdowns straight into reverse push downs and finish with the rope with no rest or pushdowns and straight into dips. I don't recommend this every week but good to shock the muscle every now and then. Just keep an eye on your form and don't go too heavy or other muscles come into it, strict is the way to go with 8-10 reps works for me anyway.

People tend to forget that triceps means that there are 3 heads that need to be hit from different angles with different grips. I don't see many people doing the reverse grip pushdowns at all but it has worked well for me, best of luck mate.


----------



## boxinmetx (Sep 30, 2012)

stone14 said:


> close grip bench press is my fav for tricep's mass.


what about dips between two benches with plates on ur lap??


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

boxinmetx said:


> what about dips between two benches with plates on ur lap??


never done them dude


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

aching is a sign of you doing something different more than it's a sign of doing something effective.

Just keep adding weight to the bar, get your diet right and the results will come


----------



## Fletch68 (Mar 17, 2013)

xpower said:


> Dips & skull crushers (on a slight incline)


I find it better doing skull crushers...but going behind the head for a greater range of motion?


----------



## TheScam (Apr 30, 2013)

I recently started doing the Tricep pushdown with a straight bar and normal grip, superset with an underhand grip - really feel the burn after 4 sets x 12 reps at a decent weight. Also the underhand grip works your forearms too.


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

weighted dips focusing on staying upright and close grip bench for me pal.


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

My triceps were fcukn ghey until I started doing this

3 x BW bench dips [lots of reps for warm up ]

3 Heavy as poss close grip bench press [after couple warm up sets increasing weight]

3 Skull crushers supersetted with one arm dumbell overhead presses [all heavy as poss and to failure]

3 pushdowns [ use rope, underhand grip, overhand grip and maintain tension on the triceps throughout ROM]

+ Lots Protein & sleep = gtg

Got me sum damn fine horseshoes now bro! Try it and see


----------



## Benls1991 (Feb 9, 2013)

Diamond push ups - they'll get your tri's burning


----------



## Howey1 (Nov 17, 2013)

I train my tri's once a week and they are growing way quicker than my biceps.

The best routine seems to be skull crushers, but using bar below. (really focuses on them as apposed to curl or straight bar)



I do:

5 x 10 of skull crushers up to 60kg (with bar above) laying flat. Upper arm and elbows rigid, forearm down to nose.

5 x 10 'wrist down close grip' pull downs up to 50kg

3 x 12 Forward dips

for alternative I use rope machine and dumb bell behind the head method.

Excellent results.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

I prefer upright dips for the tri's. Felt that forward dips hit the chest more.


----------



## Howey1 (Nov 17, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> I prefer upright dips for the tri's. Felt that forward dips hit the chest more.


Yeah, sorry thats what I mean't. I said forward refering to 'looking' towards machine. rather than outward lol. (the grips at our gym point at 45 degrees which is awkward if faceing outwards). I used to use a belt chain with an extra 30/40kg attached, which really hammered my Tri's, unfortunatley it seemed to stretch my spine, and gave me lower back pain, so stick to body weight these days.


----------

